# Javea keyholder



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

be gentle, first post, I am looking for recommendations in the Javea area for a keyholder.

thank you :juggle:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pizzacheaze said:


> be gentle, first post, I am looking for recommendations in the Javea area for a keyholder.
> 
> thank you :juggle:


:welcome:
whoever you get, make sure they are legal & insured - people have found their insurance to be void if a break-in occurs & it is discovered that 'Fred down the road' had a key & wasn't working legally yet was being paid

Casa Segura Locksmiths have a keyholding service - Call Carl - he has been here for years & works closely with local police 659 85 36 45


----------



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> whoever you get, make sure they are legal & insured - people have found their insurance to be void if a break-in occurs & it is discovered that 'Fred down the road' had a key & wasn't working legally yet was being paid
> 
> Casa Segura Locksmiths have a keyholding service - Call Carl - he has been here for years & works closely with local police 659 85 36 45


thanks, I have just checked their website and its not what i'm looking for, I need more of a changeover company for occasional rentals.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pizzacheaze said:


> thanks, I have just checked their website and its not what i'm looking for, I need more of a changeover company for occasional rentals.


you need to get in touch with one of the rental companies really then


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you need to get in touch with one of the rental companies really then


 I was under the impression as well that the OP was referring to a keyholder as in somebody who responds in emergencies for example on behalf of an alarm company etc. Xabiachica Is absolutely correct your best speaking with either a rental company who will charge a fee for this service or have a look in the Costa Blanca News because there are one or two people – or at least they used to be that advertised routine cleaning, Lineen changes, and general care of property that is being let out for short lets.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I was under the impression as well that the OP was referring to a keyholder as in somebody who responds in emergencies for example on behalf of an alarm company etc. Xabiachica Is absolutely correct your best speaking with either a rental company who will charge a fee for this service or have a look in the Costa Blanca News because there are one or two people – or at least they used to be that advertised routine cleaning, Lineen changes, and general care of property that is being let out for short lets.


yes, that's what I thought, which is why I recommended the company I did

he's looking for a rental company really, or at the very least a property management company

same advice though - make sure whoever does it is registered, legal & insured


----------



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks for your replies but I was looking for a personal recommendation from experience rather than picking a company from random.


----------

